# Hunting the same area twice in one day. Possible or not?



## ajpxxx (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey everyone , im new to coyote hunting and was wondering if anyone knew the answer to my question. Heres the deal, if i go to my spot early in the morning and fire at a dog , does anyone think i have a chance in the same area at the end of the same day?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

it would be slim. Give the a while to recuperate before going in there again. Some seasons I'd hit a single spot once during the whole season. If you have to go back to the same spot twice in one day, you'd better start door knocking and get some more land to hunt on.

xdeano


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

if you called 1 coyote and killed it, you might get some action later that day. as mentioned it would be best to rest it for a few days.

If you go back, set up in a different spot and use a different call.


----------



## ajpxxx (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey thanks for the info guys appreciate it...


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I completely agree with Xdeano. I usually give a spot 7 days absolute minimum between hunting it, and usually lean toward 10 -14 days. However about 4 years ago I hunted a little slough/lake and called in 5 dogs first thing in the morning. Due to circumstances on my previous stand I only had 2 bullets with me. I tipped the two closest and the other three loitered for a few minutes before losing interest and walking off the ice. 4 hours later I went back to the same spot and called in a double. I have never tried it since and only went back because I was in new country for only that day. I did hear that a guy I told about the spot went back several days in a row and pushed all the coyotes out.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

I wouldn't call the same spot in one day, mainly because I have plenty of areas to hunt. 

Here's the puzzler, though. Like most of you guys, I've shot a yote off a stand, continued calling and then whacked a second. If I had left after the first was down and then came back later, wouldn't the second be just as eager to come to the call as he would have been earlier? Something to think about.

As far as educated coyotes, I've taught plenty -- either because I've missed, they saw me walk in, smelled me on the stand, or watched me leave.

I've got a challenge right now; I've set up twice on what appears to be the line between two yote-pack territories. They howl back, challenge, etc. although there's been no threat-bark howls although they won't come in.

They haven't busted me yet so I'm still in the game. :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

saskcoyote said:


> I've got a challenge right now; I've set up twice on what appears to be the line between two yote-pack territories. They howl back, challenge, etc. although there's been no threat-bark howls although they won't come in.
> 
> They haven't busted me yet so I'm still in the game. :beer:


Sounds like they don't want a fight.

Id move a quarter mile in either direction off that boundary. Get INTO one or the others territory and see how they like that.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Get off of the boundary line and get in with them. Get on location and watch them come :beer: You have a good thing going for you. You have 2 different groups of coyotes located, now you can pick on one and then just slide on over to the next :sniper:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

There is a chance they have boundaries set up right now, but very slim. I was told during the fall, coyotes start to disperse. The young either decide to head out on their own or stick around, so coyotes are a filtering through new areas. As the snow falls, food becomes scares, and breeding season comes along coyotes will determine their boundary lines. like I said before, its possible the two packs are adult coyotes that have held those two territories for awhile now.


----------



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

I agree about waiting a few days but if you must return the same day always, always...
Approach the spot from a different direction...park far away, camo up, do not talk, get rid of any bright metal objects, take any high ground available, watch your down wind, make short calls and wait
at least twenty minutes before moving. 
If a dog comes in under 200 yards..make the kiss sound once or twice. Don't shoot unless you can kill it...otherwise you just trained the dog to all your tactics. 
Save your bacon grease, take a rubber glove and smear it on the brush, ground, tree etc. and sit 100 yards down wind if you can. Dogs will keep coming back to that spot...trust me!


----------



## devildogg (Nov 21, 2009)

hey all i just couldn't help myself on this topic. i've been spying on this website for a long time and finally loged in. i dont know if this will happen ever again but my partner and were out calling one day and we went to one of our ace in the hole spots to make a set and within 5 min bang one dog down so we walked down and picked him up while standing there we looked off to nw and there were 4 more dogs just laying there about a half mile away so we moved in on them called in 1 bang 2nd dog down the others were just hangn out and wouldnt come in so we snuck out picked up the 2nd dog and snuck away came back that evening right before dark and called in a double and bang 1 more dog down. all 3 were shot within about 400 yds in 3 sets. so to answer your question can it be done yes will it happen ever again for us maybe maybe not but the conditions were perfect for it to happen to us on that day. we had good set ups were very sneaky to not get busted. sorry to be long winded but it was pretty cool :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Good topic & good comments.

Sask hit the nail on the head with his comment on wacking one dog after already shooting one at the same stand. Sometimes that second one shows up right away and sometimes it might be 10 to 15 minutes later that the second, third or forth shows up. So if that happens why can't one show up a few hours later?

If you go to a spot and "fire at a dog" and miss... I wouldn't expect to call that same dog back.

Having said that... I wouldn't hesitate to call an area twice in the same day if I know the area holds predators. Let's say I go to a spot in the morning. There is fresh snow from the previous day and plenty of coyote sign. I set up and make a stand and don't see anything. Or maybe I set up and kill one but the amount of sign indicates that there is likely more yotes using the area. Now I got some decisions to make... Do I let this spot set for a few weeks? Maybe I stick to the theory of only calling a spot a few times a year and that means I won't come back to this spot for a month or two. If I choose either of those options several things could happen. First, I might overlook the fact that the yotes that made all the sign for some reason didn't hear my calling. Second, weather I killed one or not I am now avoiding an area that I know holds predators. Maybe this area will get depleted of prey in the next month and the next time I come back the yotes have relocated to find a new food source. Maybe I killed one and it's mate will be real quick to respond if I came in a did a vocalization a few hours later. Maybe the preditors are active late in the day verses in the morning.

I have plenty of spots to hunt so I do not have to call the same spot more than once or twice a year, but I use one of my theories on fishing when it comes to hunting predators... Never leave fish to find fish...

Here is an example of a stand I will never forget. 
An area near where I was raised in northern IA, early 90's, big section with timber and crick bottom. I know the section well and set up with the rising sun to my back. Called for half hour with no response. I left the area to try other locations. Revisit this spot just prior to lunch that same day and now have overcast skies. Set up on the other side of the crick within a quarter mile of the first stand. First series, here comes a pair of red fox.

I think you need to evaluate your "spot" and determine for yourself if calling it twice in one day will be productive. One thing is for sure, you won't know if you don't try.

Good luck,

YoteSlapper


----------

